# Brass Army Thing



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 16, 2012)

I know, lots of posts lately.  This is my 7th week at home recovering from surgery so I don't have a lot to do, bear with me.  Found this guy detecting a lake park for coins and stuff.  I knew that before the park the area was an Army training ground in the late 1890's and early 1900's.  In one area I hit some eating utensils with Army on them and this guy, always wondered what it is.  Any ideas.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 16, 2012)

First inside compartment.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 16, 2012)

Second inside compartment.  It is 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 inches.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool! Is it a belt buckle? How about just a pendant?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am sure it is not a belt buckle or a pendant.  It is some type container for carrying something it seems to me.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think there were lady soldiers back then, but it would make an ideal make-up case. How about a picture holder??


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems very much like a make up case to me, even seems to be some residue in the second compartment but of course I doubt that is it.  I did think maybe a picture case???


----------



## Dugout (Nov 16, 2012)

matches????


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> It seems very much like a make up case to me, even seems to be some residue in the second compartment but of course I doubt that is it.  I did think maybe a picture case???


 



From.

Sweetheart Compact?

Women's Army Corps.


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 17, 2012)

IF IT IS..AN ARMY ISSUED COMPACT FOR THE WAC'S.. IT COULD BE WORTH A LOT...?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very interesting.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Steve,

 Did you notice the inside of This One?

 I can't quite read the patent #...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> ...


 I did now, same type compartment, I think the mystery is solved.


----------



## MIdigger (Nov 17, 2012)

Dug another one of these today. This one just had a cross-hatch pattern. Iam sure the military one will bring some $$. Usually dig them fairly regular (not the Army type). Also find a lot of the insides. This one today had a cracked mirror, and still had some makeup still inside. I usally keep the ones with logo/names on them usually get a few bucks for them from the antiques people.
 Found this one with a U.S.Navy spoon, and a .50 bmg empty chormed case from 1945, this morning. Interesting find you have there.


----------

